# Congrats Fernando Dosta!!!!



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanted to say congratulations to my very good friend Fernando Dosta for WINNING the French Super Selection in France!!!! #1 baby!!!! You ARE the best and it shows!\\/ =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Tha's cool as hell! Congrats Fernando!!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Why to go Fernando=D>


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations to Fernando! A well deserved 1st place win, I'm sure! =D> 

*Erin Suggett*


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome, he is very quick on his feet.


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

That's an AWESOME achievment!!!.......Congrats on your super decoy work.TS


----------



## Jimmy cazalas (Nov 1, 2008)

For sure, it's something that has to be earned.We seen a great performance !!! =D>


----------

